# Mixing "Grey Leg" "Blue leg" vents?



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

So i was just wondering what peoples thoughts were on this, I read that they are both part of the FGY Morph, i was just wondering if everyone felt it was ok/good to mix the "designer" (or lack of a beter term) colors.

Reason im asking is because i was thinking about possibly getting some blue legs, to mix with my grey legs.

Is my thinking incorrect that this would be a good thing?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I would keep different color morphs apart and not mix them, if you do it with vents then you might want to do it with another frog, like tincts or auratus.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am not entirely certain about all the OTHER "FG" vents in the hobby...

but I can say that the line of Understory FG vents that I've kept for years now, and can with certainly trace them back to their initial importation into Canada, throw both grey and blue legged offspring...

Now are there really other populations of specific grey and blue legged vents? and what people call "French Guiana" vents, or Yellow vents all the same, or mixed already???

Its the same mess with imitators...

Personally {and you need to know this about me b/c it guides my point of views} I'm not a lumper, rather a conservative splitter :wink: 

Best,

S


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I undertsand what your saying julio, But thats not my intention,

What im trying to find out is if these are truely one and the same morph? Or if theres a line that seperates the 2.

I dont want this to get off topic so i want to make it perfectly clear its not my intention to produce hybrids, or mix differant morphs/species, anything like that.

Were talking specificaly about FG vents here and the differances geneticly between the GL, and BL.

Im mainly wondering if these are just designer morphs from the same bloodline, or if there truely differant populations.

If they are a case of line breeding traits, wouldnt it be good to mix them to get more "Pure" Genetics,

Sorry if what im saying doesnt make alot of sense, sometimes i have trouble putting my thoughts into words.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

i know exactly what you are saying...

I unfortunately dont have the 'answer'

but my group produces mixed GL/BL offspring for what its worth.

S


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I don't have the definitive answer either, but I'm more of a lumper, and based on Shawn's observation, I'd be extremely skeptical of any claim that they actually represent different populations.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I have also noticed, that in alot of pictures i have seen, (i havent seen any other FG vents besides my own IRL) That sometimes the leg colors are inbetween shades of blue/grey.

I notice this in one of my FG vents also, One has the "True" grey toned legs, but the other has a faint hint of blue, not quite a true blue or a true grey, Have you seen that with your vents shawn?

I guess only time will tell if mine throw offspring of differant colors or not,(if i can get my male some mojo, my fat female might lay, who knows.)


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I'm a lumper too and although these "lines" have been around for many years, I haven't seen any evidence they are truly different. But I wouldn't want to make a difinitive statement on that without a bit of research. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, there has been no taxon management group formed for vents yet. So if anyone is interested.... I doubt it would take more than a couple days of email "leg-work" to get to the bottom of this question and post it in a taxon management plan for all to easily reference in the future.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

bbrock said:


> I'm a lumper too and although these "lines" have been around for many years, I haven't seen any evidence they are truly different. But I wouldn't want to make a difinitive statement on that without a bit of research. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, there has been no taxon management group formed for vents yet. So if anyone is interested.... I doubt it would take more than a couple days of email "leg-work" to get to the bottom of this question and post it in a taxon management plan for all to easily reference in the future.


Brent
Perhaps Tor's arm should be twisted, gently. Doesnt he have a fairly extensive description of vent lines on his site? Seems like he may have done some of this legwork in the past already.

I dont mind helping.....after I get internet set up at home, so I'm not interupting my 'work' 

Shawn


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> bbrock said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a lumper too and although these "lines" have been around for many years, I haven't seen any evidence they are truly different. But I wouldn't want to make a difinitive statement on that without a bit of research. At the risk of sounding like a broken record, there has been no taxon management group formed for vents yet. So if anyone is interested.... I doubt it would take more than a couple days of email "leg-work" to get to the bottom of this question and post it in a taxon management plan for all to easily reference in the future.
> ...


Yep, we've got you on the hook for potentially serving on several TMG's for species listed in your app. We are trying to get our act together this week to send stewards a bit more formal welcome into the program. I think we can count on Tor's help as well. What would really be helpful would be info about sampling of vents in the wild. Are animals of this general morphology even known from more than one location? Seems to me if the answer is no, that takes a lot of guesswork out.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I look forward to seeing is progress to find the "answer".

Thanks for your interest in my topic, and all the info you folks have shared.


----------



## LME7132 (Feb 5, 2009)

When I was breeding vents I used to think of the blue legs as more of a juvenile trait. With the first frog I bought it seemed like the blue color faded as they go older. Then when I had a couple broods they came out of the water with nice blue legs. I only had one pair so I can't speak much to the commonality. Anyone else seen something similar?


----------

